# Amicз - Artistз



## danieleferrari

Ciao a tutti,

Una cara amica mi ha passato il seguente articolo (traduzione dall'inglese): Foto della gioventù di New York. L'articolo mostra uno spaccato fotografico della vita giovanile di New York. Premessa a parte, quello che a me interessa è *l'uso apparentemente inclusivo del 'numerale 3' al posto di un morfema *(tra le altre cose, trattasi inequivocabilmente di una lettera dell'alfabeto cirillico, non del numerale). Immagino, ma potrei sbagliarmi, che il 'numerale' sia usato come la chiocchiola in spagnolo (@), *così da evitare il binarismo morfologico maschile/femminile e risultare inclusivo*. In spagnolo la questione è molto più viva che in italiano.

Nell'articolo si legge: "Alcuni dei suoi soggetti erano *amicз*, altri persone sconosciute diventate amiche che in poco tempo si sentivano a proprio agio a farsi immortalare dalla lente empatica di Jamel".

Più avanti: "(un collettivo di *artistз* che si opponeva alle restrizioni indette da Reagan, alla crisi immobiliare e alla gentrificazione)".

*Opinioni a caldo? *

Chiedo scusa ai mod se il post infrange le regole, non è mia intenzione farvi tribolare.

Grazie mille.


----------



## symposium

Più che altro mi chiedo, se qualcun3 volesse leggere quell'articolo a voce alta che suono dovrebbe emettere? Amic3 si pronuncia diverso da amic*? Sono serio, come si pronuncia?


----------



## danieleferrari

Forse, però, non si tratta tanto di plurale inclusivo quanto di referente sconosciuto (è un'ipotesi, altrimenti non motivo la scelta).

* > includo entrambi i sessi, senza fare discriminazioni.
з > l'inglese mi impedisce di conoscere il sesso dei referenti e non voglio fare discriminazioni.

Sì, certo, quello è un altro problema, caro e stimato @symposium. Proviamo a pronunciarlo in russo .


----------



## Pietruzzo

Più che cirillico si tratta di un simbolo dell'alfabeto fonetico internazionale, utilizzato credo in alternativa a Ə per indicare lo schwa, ovvero una vocale dal suono indistinto utilizzato appunto per sostituire le vocali "sessiste". Non capisco se la difesa della parità di genere dia il diritto di violentare la lingua italiana, che fra l'altro è donna.


----------



## סייבר־שד

Pietruzzo said:


> Più che cirillico si tratta di un simbolo dell'alfabeto fonetico internazionale, utilizzato credo in alternativa a Ə per indicare lo schwa, […]


Ho pensato lo stesso, ma poi ho copiato il carattere dal titolo del thread e l'ho collato sul campo di ricerca della Wikipedia e sembra che si tratti in realtà della lettera cirillica. 



Pietruzzo said:


> ovvero una vocale dal suono indistinto utilizzato appunto per sostituire le vocali "sessiste". Non capisco se la difesa della parità di genere dia il diritto di violentare la lingua italiana, che fra l'altro è donna.


A me sembra che _mai_ da il diritto di violentare _nessuna_ lingua. 
Ma penso anche che questo genere di sciocchezze non costituiscono un vero pericolo che quando non sono più limitate ai confini dell'uso privato, informale e umoristico, ad esempio tra degli amici intimi. Ma quando vanno oltre e cominciano a essere utilizzate dappertutto e perfino imposte come leggi con i più assurdi pretesti, allora è il momento in cui bisogni metterci fine.


----------



## Mary49

סייבר־שד said:


> Ho pensato lo stesso, ma poi ho copiato il carattere dal titolo del thread e l'ho collato sul campo di ricerca della Wikipedia e sembra che si tratti in realtà della lettera cirillica.


Nell'alfabeto cirillico è una consonante, non una vocale.


----------



## סייבר־שד

Mary49 said:


> Nell'alfabeto cirillico è una consonante, non una vocale.


Non ho detto nulla in contrario.


----------



## Mary49

סייבר־שד said:


> Non ho detto nulla in contrario.


D'accordo, volevo solo fare presente che il simbolo 3 citato nell'OP non proviene dal cirillico, dato che viene usato al posto di una vocale.


----------



## bearded

Solo per la cronaca, anche nelle trascrizioni dall'arabo in alfabeto latino i linguisti usano il simbolo 3 per indicare un suono consonantico inesistente nelle lingue europee (una specie di a gutturale, emessa restringendo la laringe...).
Ma penso che questo simbolo, nell'articolo citato da Daniele, indichi senz'altro uno schwa 'bisex'.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Spero che questa storia dello schwa non prenda piede e sono sicuro che se fossi nato donna o con un'altra qualsiasi identità di genere la penserei allo stesso modo. Il sessismo sta nella testa della gente;.le vocali non hanno colpa.


----------



## ohbice

danieleferrari said:


> Nell'articolo si legge: "Alcuni dei suoi soggetti erano *amicз*, altri persone sconosciute diventate amiche che in poco tempo si sentivano a proprio agio a farsi immortalare dalla lente empatica di Jamel".


Se _soggetti _non può essere più associato ad _amici_, mentre _persone _continua bellamente a essere associato ad _amiche_, mi sento discriminato.


----------



## Starless74

Pietruzzo said:


> Spero che questa storia dello schwa non prenda piede e sono sicuro che se fossi nato donna o con un'altra qualsiasi identità di genere la penserei allo stesso modo.


Esatto. Forzare strumentalmente l'evoluzione di una lingua (come di qualsiasi altro aspetto della cultura) è un'aberrazione violentissima, che fa orrore.
Orwell lo aveva già capito, con la "neolingua" del suo _1984_.
...Ma sto divagando dal discorso squisitamente linguistico e quindi mi autocensuro (peraltro l'unica censura accettabile )


----------



## danieleferrari

Perché non l'asterisco, poi?


----------



## Starless74

danieleferrari said:


> Perché non l'asterisco, poi?


Quello Dio solo sa come lo si dovrebbe pronunciare... 🙄


----------



## Haltona

Starless74 said:


> Esatto. Forzare strumentalmente l'evoluzione di una lingua (come di qualsiasi altro aspetto della cultura) è un'aberrazione violentissima, che fa orrore.


Non credo che provare ad introdurre grafie alternative possa considerarsi un'aberrazione violentissima nè una forzatura strumentale: semplicemente, nuove variazioni e modifiche sono proposte ogni giorno, la maggior parte ha vita breve e sparisce, alcune invece prendono piede e diventano la norma. Nessuno ti obbliga ad usare lo schwa o a rendere bisex nomi collettivi e aggettivi, se non ti piacciono basta non usarli.


----------



## danieleferrari

La traduttrice (quando traduttrice, quando autrice) usa questa soluzione (*з*) con una frequenza incredibile (vedasi: Turismo inclusivo), alternandolo, sempre nel solito articolo, a "*ə*". Sono un po' perso.

Es. "artist*ə* internazional*ə*"


----------



## Olaszinhok

A mio modesto avviso, la scelta dello scevà (schwa) è di per sé effimera e destinata all'insuccesso, poiché di pronuncia problematica, e ancor di più il simbolo з. Mi paiono scelte poco comprensibili per una lingua come l'italiano. Avrei magari optato per un -es finale alla spagnola: anche se la esse finale e tutt'altro che comune in italiano, almeno tutti sanno come pronunciarla.


----------



## francisgranada

Mary49 said:


> Nell'alfabeto cirillico è una consonante, non una vocale.


Confermo, la lettera *З* rappresenta un suono corrispondente alla "s" italiana sonora (pronunciata p.e. tra due vocali). Ma c'è anche la lettera  *Э* che è una vocale e si pronucia "e".

Forse l'autore abbia confuso queste due lettere, oppure non si tratta del cirillico (vedi post #4 di Pietruzzo).



Haltona said:


> Non credo che provare ad introdurre grafie alternative possa considerarsi un'aberrazione violentissima nè una forzatura strumentale: semplicemente, nuove variazioni e modifiche sono proposte ogni giorno ....


Il problema linguistico è che le parole tipo  *amicз *o *artistз  *(o soluzioni simili) sono in italiano semplicemente impronuciabili e innaturali. Ma non solo per chi _le legge_ (il destinatario), ma neanche per chi _le scrive_ (l'autore) ...

La scrittura (grafia), in sostanza, serve per rappresentare la lingua parlata (= la comunicazione naturale umana) e non per esprimersi "misteriosamente" o ambiguamente, lasciando poi al destinatario da interpretare il senso di quello è stato scritto ...


----------



## Haltona

francisgranada said:


> Confermo, la lettera *З* rappresenta un suono corrispondente alla "s" italiana sonora (pronunciata p.e. tra due vocali). Ma c'è anche la lettera  *Э* che è una vocale e si pronucia "e".
> 
> Forse l'autore abbia confuso queste due lettere, oppure non si tratta del cirillico (vedi post #4 di Pietruzzo).
> 
> 
> Il problema linguistico è che le parole tipo  *amicз *o *artistз  *(o soluzioni simili) sono in italiano semplicemente impronuciabili e innaturali. Ma non solo per chi _le legge_ (il destinatario), ma neanche per chi _le scrive_ (l'autore) ...
> 
> La scrittura (grafia), di sostanza, serve per rappresentare la lingua parlata (= la comunicazione naturale umana) e non per esprimersi "misteriosamente" o ambiguamente, lasciando poi al destinatario da interpretare il senso di quello è stato scritto ...


Ho due obiezioni: la prima, se la grafia deve essere fedele alla lingua parlata allora per assurdo dovremmo scrivere coi caratteri fonetici e non utilizzare l'alfabeto tradizionale. La seconda, il destino di ogni mutazione troppo lontana dalla sensibilità dei parlanti è l'estinzione, quindi non vedo il motivo di tutta questa indignazione.


----------



## francisgranada

Olaszinhok said:


> A mio modesto avviso, la scelta dello scevà (schwa) è di per sé effimera e destinata all'insuccesso, poiché di pronuncia problematica, e ancor di più il simbolo з. Mi paiono scelte poco comprensibili per una lingua come l'italiano. Avrei magari optato per un -es finale alla spagnola: anche se la esse finale e tutt'altro che comune in italiano, almeno tutti sanno come pronunciarla.


Capisco ... Ma figurati se l'autore del detto articolo la frase "Alcuni dei suoi soggetti erano *amicз*..." la  dovesse _dire _(=pronunciare) e non _scrivere_. Cosa direbbe? ... Probabilmente qualcosa tipo "Alcuni dei suoi soggetti erano *amici *e *amiche *..." e non "Alcuni dei suoi soggetti erano *amiches *...".

Allora perché non si potrebbe scrivere così come lo diciamo, in modo naturale? ...



Haltona said:


> Ho due obiezioni: la prima, se la grafia deve essere fedele alla lingua parlata allora per assurdo dovremmo scrivere coi caratteri fonetici e non utilizzare l'alfabeto tradizionale. La seconda, il destino di ogni mutazione troppo lontana dalla sensibilità dei parlanti è l'estinzione, quindi non vedo il motivo di tutta questa indignazione.


No, non sono d'accordo. Ho scritto "La scrittura ... serve per rappresentare la lingua parlata", cioè non ho detto che la grafia deve essere foneticamente fedele alla pronuncia. Sono due cose del tutto differenti. Qui mi fermo per non essere OT ...


----------



## symposium

Non credo che questa esigenza per la riforma della lingua, chiamiamola così, venga davvero da qualche persona che non ha un'identità di genere binaria. Io potrei non sentirmi né uomo né donna, ma mi renderei conto che la lingua, la lingua italiana in questo caso, ha le sue regole, le sue caratteristiche. Se volessi eliminare una caratteristica così fondamentale della lingua italiana come il genere grammaticale, se volessi piegare in maniera così totale una lingua parlata da milioni di persone alle mie esigenze, non sarebbe l'espressione di una mia identità di genere ma di una grave forma di mania di grandezza...


----------



## symposium

È un po' come se io pretendessi che vengano eliminate le doppie dalla lingua italiana perché sono veneto e mi sento discriminato...


----------



## danieleferrari

Perdonate la mia ignoranza, ma non ho ancora capito la differenza d'uso tra *ə *e* з*. Voi?


danieleferrari said:


> La traduttrice (quando traduttrice, quando autrice) usa questa soluzione (*з*) con una frequenza incredibile (vedasi: Turismo inclusivo), alternandolo, sempre nel solito articolo, a "*ə*". Sono un po' perso.
> 
> Es. "artist*ə* internazional*ə*"


Come detto, qui compaiono entrambi, e mi sembra strano si tratti di un sistema non coeso. 

Grazie mille.


----------



## bearded

danieleferrari said:


> non ho ancora capito la differenza d'uso tra *ə *e* з*. Voi?


Neppure io. Forse la tua amica può contattare direttamente la traduttrice e domandarglielo...?


----------



## Mary49

Ho letto alcuni articoli scritti da C.D., colei che ha tradotto l'articolo. Ho trovato che a volte le è "sfuggito" l'uso del simbolo, ad esempio ha usato "progettisti" al maschile plurale (che orrore!). La mia opinione è che neppure lei conosca la differenza tra *ə *e* з *e che li usi un po' a caso...
Trovo questo: “Politicamente corretto” e linguaggio inclusivo.
"Il termine indica l’uso della e capovolta (*Ə*) che viene utilizzata per sostituire le desinenze maschili e femminili al singolare. Per i sostantivi plurali maschili e femminili, non binari, lo “schwa” ammette la desinenza: “*3*”.
Come si scrive – Italiano Inclusivo
"L’_italiano inclusivo_, secondo questa proposta, introduce semplicemente una nuova vocale al singolare e una al plurale per declinare le parole in modo inclusivo, ovvero non connotato per genere. Queste due lettere, per i motivi indicati nella pagina Com’è nato, sono la _schwa_, *“ǝ”*, al singolare, e la _schwa lunga_, *“з”*, al plurale".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *NOTA:
> 
> Vi preghiamo di mantenere la discussione nei limiti del forum SI, ovvero della lingua italiana e del suo uso.
> Lasciamo gli aspetti etico politici ad altre discussioni in altri forum, grazie.*


----------



## Pietruzzo

Mi rendo conto ora che ə e ɜ sono ormai nella tastiera google dello smartphone. Sto cominciando a preoccuparmi.


----------



## Armodio

D'accordo con Paul e con Symposium.
Queste proposte mi fanno semplicemente rabbrividire. 
Pseudo-perbenismo, sette inclusiviste a fondamento linguistico zero che vorrebbero cestinare secoli e secoli di storia per una  fisima ridicola. Semplicemente vomitevole.


----------



## ginestre

Mi permetto di osservare, fuori campo e un po' OT, che nei corsi di scrittura creativa che conduco, nulla ha mai provocato reazioni più violente di questo concetto di _inclusività di linguaggo e la grammatica italiana_. Reazioni sia pro, sia contro ma sempre estreme - e regolarmente da parte di corsisti fino a quel momento assolutamente inclini al dialogo ragionato, ma che sentono questa questione (se esiste) come se fosse un affronto all'universo (loro) intero. Non c'è stato mai nessuno che non abbia preso una posizione forte.
Da formatore, ho trovato che la discussione abbia sempre portato a riflessioni così interessanti e dettagliate sui meccanismi di pensieri insiti nella lingua che, nel corso, abbiamo esteso la sessione dai 30 minuti inizialmente contemplati a ben due ore. E non bastano mai.


----------



## Starless74

> Vi preghiamo di mantenere la discussione nei limiti del forum SI, ovvero della lingua italiana e del suo uso.
> Lasciamo gli aspetti etico-politici ad altre discussioni in altri forum, grazie.


Credo a questo punto che l'aspetto squisitamente linguistico sia stato sufficientemente discusso.


----------



## giginho

Chiedo scusa a tutti e a Paul in particolare, ma l'OP chiede "opinioni a caldo" e non approfondimenti circa l'uso, la grafia o la pronuncia. 

In questo caso, credo che l'aspetto linguistico non possa essere privo di riflessioni sociali, altrimenti la discussione sarebbe terminata dicendo: "quei simboli servono per...... e si scrivono così.". Mi sembrerebbe di inaridire questo forum nel limitarci a questo.

Dal mio punto di vista è un'aberrazione. La lingua italiana prevede che l'inclusività sia rappresentata dal maschile plurale che include tutti i generi possibili.
La creazione di incredibili cretinate come quelle illustrate serve solo a generare rumore intorno ai loro creatori, a mio parere.

Discutendo di questa cosa con amici appartenenti ad una associazione LGBT, ho scoperto che nel loro mondo ci sono realtà che sentono come una violenza l'essere rappresentati dal maschile plurale.
Questo tipo di "violenza", per loro, era risolta dall'uso della schwa (o come diavolo si scrive) la quale sembrerebbe che si pronunci con lo stesso suono gutturale che si produce durante un conato di vomito.
Quanto segue è scevro da ogni tipo di giudizio, ma io ritengo che la lingua italiana debba prescindere dalla psicopatologica sensibilità artefattamente pompata di chiunque, sia esso LGBT, etero o vattelapesca.


----------



## clamor

francisgranada said:


> Capisco ... Ma figurati se l'autore del detto articolo la frase "Alcuni dei suoi soggetti erano *amicз*..." la  dovesse _dire _(=pronunciare) e non _scrivere_. Cosa direbbe? ... Probabilmente qualcosa tipo "Alcuni dei suoi soggetti erano *amici *e *amiche *..." e non "Alcuni dei suoi soggetti erano *amiches *...".
> 
> Allora perché non si potrebbe scrivere così come lo diciamo, in modo naturale? ...
> 
> 
> No, non sono d'accordo. Ho scritto "La scrittura ... serve per rappresentare la lingua parlata", cioè non ho detto che la grafia deve essere foneticamente fedele alla pronuncia. Sono due cose del tutto differenti. Qui mi fermo per non essere OT ...


Possiamo vedere che la loro proposta non è unicamente grafica, ma anche fonetica. Dicono che si deve pronunciare come uno scevà.
Come si pronuncia – Italiano Inclusivo


----------



## francisgranada

clamor said:


> ... la loro proposta non è unicamente grafica, ma anche fonetica. Dicono che si deve pronunciare come uno scevà.


Secondo me è questa la sostanza del problema ... Come mai può qualcuno (chiunque) dire, proporre o prescrivere che si devono scrivere segni e pronunciare suoni non esistenti nella lingua italiana?...

Dovremmo quindi scrivere e dire "unз personз" invece di "una persona" per non discriminare gli uomini di sesso non femminile? Oppure dovremmo scrivere e dire "lз casз" per evitare la "femminizzazione" del sostantivo "casa""? ...

Mi è chiaro che questi miei esempi sono assurdi, ma ugualmente assurda è la sforzatura artificiale e tendenziosa della lingua italiana. Semplicemente il sesso umano (qualsiasi sia) ed il genere grammaticale sono due cose del tutto differenti.


----------

